# MSc student hoping to record in April!



## Lzon

Hi everyone,
I hope I'm posting in the right place...

I am studying towards an MSc in Audio Engineering and I have been assigned the task of recording an acoustic performance in a non-studio environment.

I wondered if any musicians might be interested in getting some free recording sessions? The products of the sessions would be yours to use as you please.

Here is a link to a recording of Bach's Chaccone I carried out at the Royal College of Music last year (in about 2 hours)


__
https://soundcloud.com/rsaudio%2Fbach-chaccone-for-solo-violin

If possible I would like to record an ensemble, but if you're a soloist please still get in touch!
Thanks again everyone,
Richard.


----------

